# Stanley 5 1/2 refurb.



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I picked up this old Stanley 5 1/2 at an antique store in town. It was in ok shape. There was rust and only about 50% of the japanning left, the rear tote was cracked...but the sole was flat, the blade has life and all the parts look original. I cleaned it up with Evaporust and never dull for the brass. She cleaned up ok. I used some Krylon semi gloss on the plane body with the necessary areas taped off. I did this to keep the rust from returning. I am looking for a user, not a museum piece. I think she'll work out just fine as my fore plane.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

More pics. 

Oh yeah, forgot to mention there is a minor chip behind the mouth. It doesn't seem to affect anything and since it's just a fore plane I am not worried about it. I'd love to know who did that to her though! :furious:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Last pics.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks like a pretty nic old plane. It should make a fine foreplane.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Excellent refurb on my favorite size plane! :thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice plane! I've been on the hunt for a 5-1/2 for a while now, wha'd ya have to give for it?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I gave them $40.00. I don't think that's too bad considering it was an antique store. They had a lot of cool planes but most were junk. They had a rusty 5 1/4 for 68.00, but IMO that was too much for the condition. They did have an old #8, and by old I mean it had the Bailey's 1876 or whatever on the cap and no Stanley anywhere for $50.00. Some a$$hole drilled hanger holes in the toe and heal and two on the left side for a fence. She's good and flat so I may get it anyways, I need a jointer and an 8 for #50 that's in good shape isn't bad, but them holes put me off.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

That chipped throat may not have come from any sort of impropriety.It can be age and or grain(within metal)related.I have an old low angle Stanley blockplane that got used everyday for around 10 or so years.......one day the whole side just sort of "popped".Never dropped or in anyway used outside design envelope.Thumb pressure on that side and just day in-day out usage it broke.I brazed it back together,yadayada.

So the 5 1/2's throat could have had a weak grain structure?Then one day it let loose bumping into a bds edge..BW


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

ACP said:


> I gave them $40.00. I don't think that's too bad considering it was an antique store. They had a lot of cool planes but most were junk. They had a rusty 5 1/4 for 68.00, but IMO that was too much for the condition. They did have an old #8, and by old I mean it had the Bailey's 1876 or whatever on the cap and no Stanley anywhere for $50.00. Some a$$hole drilled hanger holes in the toe and heal and two on the left side for a fence. She's good and flat so I may get it anyways, I need a jointer and an 8 for #50 that's in good shape isn't bad, but them holes put me off.


That's reasonable, good find. I gotta say, holes are not, a functional #8 with no cracks (metal) is certainly worth $50!. I'd suggest you pop on that one. It is a shame about the holes, but if you're a user not a collector then I would overlook that.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

$40 at an antique shop, I'd be pleased with that.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah, I may go back and look at that again. They actually have two #8's. Same kind. It'd be about $120 for both. Both really old. Between the two of them I'd have one complete with no holes in the bottom and some spare parts. The second is $75.00. It has a cracked tote and knob. The bottom has no holes though but the blade is shot. The first has the intact knob and tote and the holey bottom. With their parts combined though they'd be a complete Stanley #8 ca. late 1800's based on the parts. Type 2's I believe based on what I've read. What do you think? Ask the wife for an early Christmas present? I need a jointer plane. I had a 608C that I sold in a moment of stupidity a year ago cause I needed the dough. I should not have done that.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't think I'd pay $120 for two planes to make one. 

I think I'd go for the one w/o holes, try repairing the tote and knob, then buy a new Hock blade and chip breaker.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> I don't think I'd pay $120 for two planes to make one.
> 
> I think I'd go for the one w/o holes, try repairing the tote and knob, then buy a new Hock blade and chip breaker.


That would be cheaper than buying the two but once again the holes aren't that big a deal. Hell, use the fence holes for it's intended purpose. Thats the cheapest route to a jointer. JMHO

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------

